

Administrators Ate My Tuition - sytelus
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/septemberoctober_2011/features/administrators_ate_my_tuition031641.php

======
sytelus
While trying to get exact data points I found University of Nebraska publishes
their entire personal roaster along with their salaries!

[http://nebraska.edu/docs/budget/personnel-
roster-2014-15.pdf](http://nebraska.edu/docs/budget/personnel-
roster-2014-15.pdf)

But then there is another view that believes huge tution fees are just for the
show: [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/29/upshot/how-the-
government-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/29/upshot/how-the-government-
exaggerates-the-cost-of-college.html)

